# Dupe for Dior "Nail Glow"



## eastofthesun (May 24, 2014)

Hello!

Does anyone know of any good dupes for Dior's 'Nail Glow', the transparent magenta nail color?







I think a few are OPI's Be Magentle To Me (or something like that), there's an Essie one, but I can't remember the name right now. There's also Essence studio nails 'pro white glow' and  maybe YSL '2 pop coat'.

What I really want is an indie polish like this, or especially a cruelty-free polish (like Zoya or something).

I think Essence may be cruelty-free, but I'll have to check.

Anyway, any dupes? Please post here!!!

Thanks!


----------



## eastofthesun (May 25, 2014)

I found some other semi-dupes:

０）Essie 545[Pink Glove Service]
　１）ChinaGlaze 70674[Love Letters]
　２）Color Club 3[Translucent]
　３）Color Club 818[Rock Candy]
　４）Seche 83128[Mode]
　５）Misa 124[sweet Tea &amp; Sympathy]
　６）ORLY 42500[un Peu De Rose]

7) OPI [be Magentale With Me]

8.) Perfect Formula [Pink Gel Coat]

9.) Essence Studio Nails [Pro White Glow]

10.) ORLY [beverly Hills French Manicure]


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 25, 2014)

You can also take any clear polish and add red  food coloring one drop at a time until you get the shade you want. Making sheer tints is dead easy.

Another place to look is with children's play sets of nail polish and makeup. That color has been around forever and used to be main color for children when I was a kid (I'm 49, so that shade is far from new or special)


----------



## eastofthesun (May 28, 2014)

Ooh, good idea on DIYing it! I will definitely have to try that. I think I'll add red and blue, to get a magenta tone. I'll just have to remember to use a basecoat so I don't dye my fingernails, hahah!

By the way, of all the dupes I listed, I think Essence Studio Nails 'Pro White Glow' is the closest dupe. The others are kind of creams. Well, I don't know for sure as I don't have either one, but it looks damn close to me from swatches online.


----------



## chaostheory (May 28, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know of any good dupes for Dior's 'Nail Glow', the transparent magenta nail color?
> 
> ...


I own Dior Nail Glow as well as the OPI sheer tint Be Magentle With Me and I find them to be pretty good dupes for each other. However the sheer tints are a little goopy, but still manageable.


----------



## eastofthesun (May 28, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I own Dior Nail Glow as well as the OPI sheer tint Be Magentle With Me and I find them to be pretty good dupes for each other. However the sheer tints are a little goopy, but still manageable.


Thanks so much!! That's great to know!


----------

